# This gave me a chuckle



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

I think you'll like it too. The expression on the cats face is priceless.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That is too funny!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

lol!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Cute very cute!!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Priceless and must be true because no one ever tries to confine an outside cat.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cats have it made  When I was young our dogs also got to just go out.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Right on.


----------

